# Android-App kapert Facebook-Konten



## Newsfeed (4 Juni 2011)

Neue Gefahr droht Nutzern von Facebook und Twitter: Mit einer einfach zu bedienenden Android-App können selbst Laien über WLAN in fremde Accounts einbrechen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

